# Stuck Moving hacks after manual update 240



## bhcv (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm manually updating a hacked 240 from 93.2b-01-2-14.0 to 93.2c-01-2-14.0. I'm trying to follow the guide at: http://john-time.com/?p=162 but it doesn't have examples of working commands. I have finished updating and now need to save the hacks. The directions say:
_2.) Initrd the extracted virgin kernel with the following command:
cd /monte
./replace_initrd.mips <virgin_kernel>.img myinitrd.img(this is what is inserted into the virgin kernel) <tivo_version>.px (this is the kernel file that will be loaded during the monte process)_
I have verified there is a 2.1 mb file in /tmp/tivo4/monte named "932_virgin_kernel.img"
I don't understand "myinitrd.img" what it is or where it is.
I don't understand <tivo_version>.px

Can somebody please give me any example of a working command to run to get past this point?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Your link doesn't work for me.

Basically you're trying to disable the stock initial ramdisk (initrd) that your TiVo will boot with so that it won't wipe out any modifications you've made. I haven't messed with the monte stuff though...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

This should be in the Tivo Underground forum.

ETA:
and now it is.


----------

